# Braided hair. PICS



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

So, this would probably look like too much... But Sagi was sleeping on my lap and I just started to braid her hair.. A fancy braid... Look




































Of course she didnt allowed me to take a pic of her face  , she moves so fast!!. I will try to take a pic of her face and post it here... In the meantime... What do you think if her new hair do??


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

That is gorgeous. I used to do long braids when Ray was in full coat...I miss that.


----------



## babycake7 (Jan 30, 2012)

That's quite a masterpiece! It looks very cool!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Wow. I can't believe she was still to allow you to make a masterpiece. Great job.


----------



## Betty Johnson (Feb 24, 2013)

So pretty! Great job.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! that takes some skill on your part and Sagi's part! how long do you think it can stay in for?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Very nice!! I used to do that to DD hair when she was small, never thought about doing that to my fluffs!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

Looks great!! That's long hair on Sagi to be able to braid it like that. Great job!!


----------



## Curious_Ein (Dec 4, 2012)

wow..... that looks awesome! *looking at Ein* and *grinn* 
"come here, you"

I am gonna try on Ein right now!!!! *evil laugh*


----------



## dntdelay (May 27, 2011)

I love it!!!


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*I can't believe she stayed still long enough to do that...its beautiful.*


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your comments!!

Unfortunately, she started to play with Brisa and byebye braid, couldnt take a picture of her face 

It didnt took long, 5 min tops. I actually think she likes when I braid her hair cause she stays very still and starts to close her eyes and fall asleep. Hahaha!!

I used to braid my dolls hair, my little cousins, my sister, frinds, etc. So once you have practice its very easy. Of course I can do this just with Sagirah, cause Brisa and Khadijah are a tornado 

Will wait to see pics if Ein... Will he allow to braid his hair?? Hehehe


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gabby (Feb 21, 2009)

hoaloha said:


> how long do you think it can stay in for?


I have done this kind of braids before and I always keep them just for a day, two days tops. Inspite they are not tight, I dont like to keep them for too long. I always brush their hair before bed and remove everything. Im sure they can last at least 2-3 days depending on how active your fluff is 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blueyedmomshell (Mar 31, 2013)

wow!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

That's so cool!


----------



## CathyJoy (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow! That's too cute!!


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

You're so talented! Can I ship Gustave to you? I would love to see him in real braids. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

So awsome, 
Never understood how this was done on human hair let alone your fluff child

Great work of art


----------



## =supermanskivvies= (Aug 7, 2008)

Wow, that's cool! She looks so pretty. It sounds like she enjoys it too (even if it comes out when she plays afterwards!)


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Sagi Thats Beautiful. Yogi**


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

That's beautiful!! I would love to turn you loose on my hair!!!


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow you're very talented!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

i love it


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

I wish I knew how to do that!


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

She is styling!


----------



## Hrossen11 (Jan 29, 2013)

I wish I could braid like that. I would love to do a French braid on my dd's hair but could never figure it out. She is so cute.


----------

